# Call of duty 2 freezes



## wim_mulder (Jun 24, 2005)

I just got a new ATI All-in-Wonder X800XL and everytime i go into a game (single or multiplayer), from 10 seconds to 5 minutes, the screen just goes blank and I must restart. I also have Need for Speed: Most Wanted and Age of Empires 3, both work fine. I DID NOT OVERCLOCK IT! Using Everest Home Edition, the temps don't go any higher than 69C on the GPU, when I quickly minimized the game. Would updating the drivers help. I just used the CD drivers. And when I looked at the ATI website, I found the drivers but which one do I use. Click here to see the page. And how do i see which version I have. When I go into the control panel and click about I see version 1.2. But that almost seems to old.


----------



## MahaGamer (Jul 29, 2005)

i'm not an ATI guy, but i do know that when i had my old pc, i would play BF1942 and my processor would overheat. The screen would freeze and my PC would beep. keep in mind that you processor can overheat too. while your ingame hit the restart button on your pc for a hard restart and immediately go into the bios of your motherboard. it should tell you somewhere the temp of your processor. Good luck to you, hope you get this solved cause COD2 is a darned good game.


----------



## wim_mulder (Jun 24, 2005)

I found out that it is not my card, It looks like it started after I installed Office 2007 Beta, because I went into my system log and keep on finding that when it freezes there is and error that has to do with, WinMgmtR.dll, here is the log. So right now I am trying to remove every trace of office 2007. I wish I could use system restore but somebody disabled it. (I enabled it again) but now it is to late. I will keep you updated. And it usually varies how long it takes to lock up, last night i played for an hour, other times its just when I enter a game.
Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	WinMgmt
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	24
Date: 01/06/2006
Time: 3:49:36 PM
User: N/A
Computer:	CICERO
Description:
Event provider attempted to register query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceDeletionEvent WHERE TargetInstance ISA "MPSSVC_Agent" " whose target class "MPSSVC_Agent" does not exist. The query will be ignored.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

This page might help you a lot:
http://eventid.net/display.asp?eventid=24&eventno=2672&source=WinMgmt&phase=1

From that page:
As per Microsoft: "Windows Management Instrumentation (WMI) logs this event when the target class does not exist in the WMI repository for the specified query. Possible causes include:
- An erroneous dependency for the class in the query that no longer exists.
- A missing class definition".

This might also help:
http://eventid.net/source.asp?source=WinMgmt

*EDIT:* Haven't found the answer yet.


----------



## wim_mulder (Jun 24, 2005)

I have cleaned out Office 07, cleaned the registry, made sure no files left.


----------



## wim_mulder (Jun 24, 2005)

How can I fix the very annoying issue? Try install office 07 and then uninstall it again or what?


----------



## sinsation (Sep 15, 2003)

After doing a few google searches for various parts of that error, it seems to come down to being caused from the installation of Windows One Care.

Here's the link to the google results: http://www.google.com/search?hs=MOn...lla:en-US:official&q=MPSSVC_Agent&btnG=Search


----------



## wim_mulder (Jun 24, 2005)

http://www.pcreview.co.uk/forums/thread-2317043.php I tried that, so far no luck though, I will give it another try in safe mode later. And if that doesn't work then I will get the files from another system.


----------

